# Twins



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweetie just have birth to twins! Handsome lil fellers might I add as soon as she has cleaned them up I will get some pics. That's 3 Billy's this season would have been 5 but one of my does gave still birth. I wish I had some more does I love it when the kids arrive


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww congrats! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is a pic from last night I will get some more this afternoon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the twins!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cute, love the little paint. Congrats


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks they sure are cute I was laying out in the hay with them and after I was done playing doctor and one was trying to find a nipple in my beard


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute congrats


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Some morning pics...............................................


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! Congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are adorable! Love that paint! And the lighter colored baby has that blond leg! Again Congrats! Are they both bucks?

I think it's cute how they search us for the teat lol Silly babies! Just wait, when you sit down, they will be ALL over you! I can not go out in the pen without being swarmed, and if I don't give them attention they will jump all over me to make it known they want my full attention. If anyone sits down...good luck they are like bee's on honey lol But they are such a blessing, and such a joy ♥


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute!


----------

